# HMCS Fredericton



## FredDaHead (13 Sep 2006)

I don't know if any of you are on the Fredericton or know anyone who is, but if you do, better tell everyone on it to watch out! RMC is coming to town and, worst of all, I'm coming along!

RMC's organized a day sail with about 100 NCdts and staff  on monday, 18 sept 2006. Can't wait to get on the ship! (I'd rather be on a carrier or a sub... but a frigate will do )


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Sep 2006)

Your in the wrong navy if you are looking for carrier.....for that matter a sub as well


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Sep 2006)

Easy on the boats!   Although the media has painted a grim picture, they are excellent machines.....   Quiet and deadly......  Deadly silent in the dry dock!     

You know I feel zero support from our media, and that is where average Joe Canuck gets his/her information on our military, too bad that they always paint a grim pic of our military................ :threat:


Anyway good luck on the Freddie I hope they get that thing rockin, and that most of you and your RMC posse spend the day making love to a toilet!  Because when you sail on the MCDV's you will be doing plenty of that


----------



## FredDaHead (13 Sep 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Your in the wrong navy if you are looking for carrier.....for that matter a sub as well



No, really? Holy crap! I thought I was at USNA! ...Must've been all that unauthorized beverage I had...

So, just because I'd really like to check out a carrier or a sub, means I'm in the wrong Navy and I don't know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Sep 2006)

Again if you rather be on a carrier join a navy that has one. I know we that serve in the navy are tired of hearing the BS comments like the above on what we have or don't have. Perhaps if and when you get some sea time you will see our point....


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Sep 2006)

Dragoon,

The problem is that even as an officer, he's unlikely to get much sea time.  (Or, is that, especially as an officer?)

A typical tour for an officer on a ship is 1-2 years as a phase VI, return as an AHOD for about 2 years, and return as a HOD for about 2 years.  (This is typical for a CSEO, not sure what this gent's trade is.)  So, typically, there'll be a max of about 6 years at sea for a CSEO....whereas an NCM under his/her supervision will typically have between 8-15 years sea time.

I'm heading for 9 myself....50% more seatime already than most CSE Officers will ever see in their careers.

NS


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Sep 2006)

Yeah I hear you there NS.  You know how it is when you see all these posts or talk to people and they go on about carriers. BLAH BLAH BLAH. You more or less get tired of the "you are not worthy drivel" from the "I want carriers and don't have a clue at all about them element"


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Sep 2006)

Easy on the grasshopper there boys! Once he realizes how much better off we are with smaller ships (no gang problems and long stretchs at sea like on those big carrier pigs) he'll learn to love it.  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Sep 2006)

No long stretches at sea?  Which navy are you in?

NS


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

Fred, you want to see carriers?  Head North of Princess, you'll find all sorts of carriers.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Sep 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> No long stretches at sea?  Which navy are you in?
> 
> NS



Yeah give me a break...Carriers are at sea for months at a time and they are always six months in theatre with a month transit time back and forth to San Diego or Norfolk. You're lucky if you do 10-15 days without going in for a weekend run ashore!


----------



## Rhibwolf (15 Sep 2006)

Fred is a MARS officer.  Bound to get plenty of sea time....... and if he has any trouble in his MARS trg or if he happens to be across the jetty from a ship in need of BWKs, he is likely to get pimped out to any ship thats sailing. He can probably look forward to doing this until he reaches Lt(N) in 3-4 yrs , and then its D Level, back to sea for 2 more, ORO, back to sea, and so on.....


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Sep 2006)

I agree more or less with you IHS we don't do as much time at sea as we used to.  I am not sure if the reasons are more economic based or equipment based.  Either way you cut it NS, we don't go to sea as much as we used to overall.

I overhead a sailor from another unit refer to all of here as belonging to "the USN, as in the Unserviceable Navy".  Man, if that does not hit the nail on the head..


----------



## Jaydub (19 Sep 2006)

I sailed on the freddy from 02 - 04.  She was a good ship with the best CO I've ever had.


----------



## FredDaHead (19 Sep 2006)

Well, it was a nice visit (if a little tiring--we left RMC at 5am and got back past 1am) and I really enjoyed myself. Even though it was only on Lake Ontario and a bit on the St-Lawrence, I thoroughly enjoyed sailing on the Fredericton, especially the "full power trials" and the nice little figure-8 we did with a 30-degree list was pretty impressive. In the words of her XO, "She's a racecar."

<shameless plug>I'm gonna put up a much, much longer post (and pictures) on my blog at http://rmcnavyguy.blogspot.com.</shameless plug>

I don't have any frame of reference (I've only been on the Fredericton, and some Chilean frigate when I was 12) so I can't really judge, but the crew seemed pretty good at what they do and they all seem to enjoy their jobs.

I do have a question, though: how the hell do they stick a huge frickin' Seaking helicopter in that hangar?

Anyway, can't wait to be in the Fleet!


----------



## Jaydub (19 Sep 2006)

> I do have a question, though: how the hell do they stick a huge frickin' Seaking helicopter in that hangar?



It folds up pretty nicely, and they cart it in on the "beartrap".


----------



## navymich (20 Sep 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> I do have a question, though: how the hell do they stick a huge frickin' Seaking helicopter in that hangar?



Fred, check out the beginning of this vid and you'll see them rolling one out and unfolding it: http://youtube.com/watch?v=lzAP7WK4iG8


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Sep 2006)

At the risk of sounding picky...one sails "in ships" not "on ships."


----------



## bLUE fOX (30 Sep 2006)

that was a pretty cool video, thanks. Just a quick question, anyone know when the next lake tour is going to be? I hit up the Torornto last year and found out to late about the Fredericton and missed out. Does the CF ever send the destroyers onto the lakes? that would be a very cool tour. ;D


----------



## Jaydub (8 Oct 2006)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> that was a pretty cool video, thanks. Just a quick question, anyone know when the next lake tour is going to be? I hit up the Torornto last year and found out to late about the Fredericton and missed out. Does the CF ever send the destroyers onto the lakes? that would be a very cool tour. ;D



It's quite common. The Fredericton actually just finished a great lake deployment with a visit to Toronto for the CNE.


----------

